
Hendrix: Real-time correlation and alerting system for streaming data - based2
https://github.com/Symantec/hendrix
======
dozzie
First thought: nice, somebody took their time to do something with monitoring;
could be useful. Then I saw who wrote the thing: Symantec. And then I saw in
what they wrote it: Java. And then I took few minutes to skim their
documentation: way, way too complex architecture and deployment for these
things, and too tied to one specific message router (Kafka).

To sum up: how about no.

